# Dryers



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Recommendations for dryers?

I'm trying to invest in a dryer soon and was wondering what some preferences are. I found a decently priced MetroVac (two speed "air commander") with a 4 HP motor. Will this get the job done for me? Or should I look for a better one? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I bought mine about 3 yrs ago and like you because it seemed reasonably priced. I have two goodies and bathe my girls every couple of weeks and knock on wood, have not had any problems with it. It was just right for my dogs coats when I bought it. I might go with a little more power if there is a next time just because my newest edition has such a heavy coat. Enjoy, it's worth the money!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The answer is... when you dry your golden after a bath (so she's soaking wet) - how long does it take to get her completely dry using the dryer you have right now.

I bring a CC Kool Dry to shows and can get my guy completely dry in 30 minutes. And that's me going over and bathing my dog there at the show if I can (which I prefer because spraying completely wet to the skin with even my double pump CC spray bottle is a pain, and yeah - if no bath tubs or hoses at the show site, usually means me giving my guy a bath at home and spraying completely wet there at the show site). 

What this means is that when he gets off the table and shakes (and they all shake first thing) he does not get ring around the butt and shoulders with the flippies sticking up. Those flippies happen because there's a little bit of dampness still in the coat. You can smooth it out with a slicker, however - you want to get your dog completely dry so even if your dog sits at ring side or whatever you are not freaking out because of grooming needs.

If the dryer you have gets your dog from soaking wet to COMPLETELY dry in a reasonable amount of time (30-45 minutes), then you should be fine. 

There's a lot of people out there buying major league crazy expensive dryers - and they don't necessarily need those exactly. The people who have those dryers usually have 4-5 dogs that as I described above are soaked to the skin and blow dried - every show day, as close to ring time as possible. 

If you are bringing one or two dogs to a show - you don't need anything too crazy. Some shows out there, you wouldn't want anything too high powered because you'd be blowing fuses as soon as you turn your dryer on.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Taylor Oliver said:


> Recommendations for dryers?
> 
> I'm trying to invest in a dryer soon and was wondering what some preferences are. I found a decently priced MetroVac (two speed "air commander") with a 4 HP motor. Will this get the job done for me? Or should I look for a better one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have this vacuum, it was a second hand one gifted to me by my breeder. It does dry very well, but it is very loud, one of my dogs is very afraid of it. It is very bulky to if you are taking it to dog shows - think the size of an old fashioned vacuum cleaner. I have on my bucket list a Chris Christiansen Kool dry. They are a lot easier to use in so many ways. I love when I borrow them, and my dog that is afraid of mine, is a little calmer with the CC.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> I bought mine about 3 yrs ago and like you because it seemed reasonably priced. I have two goodies and bathe my girls every couple of weeks and knock on wood, have not had any problems with it. It was just right for my dogs coats when I bought it. I might go with a little more power if there is a next time just because my newest edition has such a heavy coat. Enjoy, it's worth the money!


I'll be at about the same quota for goldens, no more than two and one won't be bathing as much as the other. Thanks for the advice! You know the love for your dogs is real when you spend more money on their hair than yours.


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Megora said:


> The answer is... when you dry your golden after a bath (so she's soaking wet) - how long does it take to get her completely dry using the dryer you have right now.
> 
> I bring a CC Kool Dry to shows and can get my guy completely dry in 30 minutes. And that's me going over and bathing my dog there at the show if I can (which I prefer because spraying completely wet to the skin with even my double pump CC spray bottle is a pain, and yeah - if no bath tubs or hoses at the show site, usually means me giving my guy a bath at home and spraying completely wet there at the show site).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Megora! You always have such thoughtout advice. It will just be the one dog who I will be bringing to shows in the future, so I won't need that horse power to get the job done on multiples. And my current girls coat is pretty short, I'll only be using it maybe a couple times a month on her. I think I'll end up going with that one.. it'll suit my situation without breaking the bank. If I want to invest in a better one 5+ years down the road, I can always do that. But for now I can start small..


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Cubbysan--
I've learned that the Kool Drys and Metros are most used when doing my research. Hopefully my future dog won't mind too much with the noise if I adjust him to it early on! Thanks for the input! I think I'll go with the metro now and maybe invest later down the road. I've heard both brands last a long time. (Knock on wood)


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 20 year old Metro Air-Force that STILL WORKS and only ONCE did I take it to the vacuum repair shop. They fixed the on switch for $20 and away we went.
That said my Kool Dry is MUCH more powerful yet doesn't blow fuses at dog shows -- perfect!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

It is loud and when we got Sipsy we towel dried her with the dryer running... just a couple of minutes of blowing. Sort of increased the time as she got bigger but have to admit the noise wasn't the issue, you could tell by the skin roll it tickled!
I could do my last girl in 20 minutes but Sips has a really heavy coat and it took about 40 for her. Just remember the goal is to get the skin dry  this thing blows the water off the hair but if the skin doesn't get dry it can cause hot spots.
You might order a grooming table at the same time.. mine is only 36" and works well, will definitely save your back.
Exactly, my dogs food budget is twice what mine is!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input! And yes, they're worth every penny


----------

